# Compile options needed for FRRouting and L2VPN address-family



## gregober (Feb 15, 2021)

Hello, 

We have a networking project where we will need to have the following FRRouting options : 



> address-family l2vpn evpn
> neighbor fabric activate
> neighbor fabric route-reflector-client
> advertise-all-vni
> exit-address-family



I am not 100% sure It will be exactly these options, but we definitly need the options with "address-family l2vpn evpn". 

Are these options available in the FreeBSD system ? 
Do they correspond to some compilation options ? if so, which one ? 


Thx !


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2021)

Apparently you can build FRRouting on FreeBSD, with some caveats. 




__





						FreeBSD 11 — FRR latest documentation
					






					docs.frrouting.org


----------

